# chi london meet up



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Chi LONDON meet up tomorrow  anyone going ?? 

( ME & Fizzy Dave are ) 

http://chihuahua.meetup.com/33/   


I will have my camera  8) 
Sara xx


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Aww  I wish I could, maybe next year when I have a pup and am hopefully working there!  
Let us know how it goes though!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh, Man!  Mia wishes she could go to London to spend the day with Fizzy!!!!! Hope you have fun! :lol:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Fizzy says 'jump on a plane over here Mia '  
he says he will even let Mia share 'HIS' chair with him


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I live about 4 hours from london so it is a bit far too travel with them - but if there is ever one nearer me I would love too come :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

ozzysmom said:


> I live about 4 hours from london so it is a bit far too travel with them -


it'd be worth the trip


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Lily gets car sick to my moms which is a mile away lol :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Have a great time! And take lots of pictures!!!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

ozzysmom said:


> I live about 4 hours from london so it is a bit far too travel with them - but if there is ever one nearer me I would love too come :wave:


>>>>>>>>>>Claire there are chi meet ups allover uk if you go to their site and look it up it will tell you the nearest to your town.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Just got home , had a wonderful time , was wonderful to meet Joey , Elsia and Minnie , Fizzy is 100% IN LOVE with Joey :wink: 
Thanks to everyone  what a fantastic way to spend a sunny afternoon  ( once I finally found you all :lol: ) 

Will post photos asap , right now Fizzy and me are gonna chil out and have a cuddle as we are really tired ,

Sara & Fizzy Dave xxx


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

oh my god, we had the best time ever...it was so much fun. awwww tell fizzy joey loves him too, i told her that fizzy is her boyfriend, they look so absolutely adorable together. i love mr.fizzy dave, he is just the cuddliest chihuahua, soooo sweet. Awww and minnie and elsie are just soooooo sweet, minnie looks like a long coat joey, she is absolutely adorable and oh my god elsie is just the tiniest littlle LOUD mouth chi ever, she is an amazing dog. awwww i really loved seeing them together. and fizzy and joey cuddling. joey is sleeping on my lap now....dreaming of fizzy!

oh i so wish ozzy and lily could come, i really want to meet those little foxes!

im gonna post some pictures soon too.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

oh thank you so much! I have found a nassau county and suffolk county new york chi meetup they are going to meet together this month i cant wait


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

fizzy and joey


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

fun  fizzy & the girls


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

on the way home , tired boy :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

awwww great pics thanks for sharing - I love his car seat - where did you get it ? :wave:


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

oh wow,
sooo cute
would you mind if i post them on the london meetup site? 

i really wished i could have come but i was not able to come down to london till the afternoon so i missed it! plus i would have been chihuahua-less! 

i would have loved to have met Fizzy Dave and Joey

Minnie and Elsie i met at the last meetup along with Mookie and Coco...... Elsie was a noisy little thing! soo small but such a big bark!!!

She was not happy at my Beni being there (being the only boy) Elsie totally ignored Vixen but i think Beni was a bit too big and scary! Beni was scared of her! he is such a chicken!!!

Im soo glad the weather was good! 8) 

I really cant wait to move back to London.........hopefully (fingers crossed) we may have a place soon, may be moving in 2 weeks to South London so meetups will be soo much easier or me!!! plus no more commuting to work everyday from peterborough!!! its killing me!!

plus the house has a garden...............Mmmmmm Chihuahua Meetup BBQ's at my house!!!! what will the neighbours think!!!! :lol: 

hope to meet you soon!!!

jemma vixen and beni!


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

Lol cant be any worse then a bunch of bikers lol maybe even quieter


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

look like you all had a great time!!!  :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Looks like Fizzy is quite the ladies' man. He and Joey make such a lovely couple. :wink:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

ozzysmom said:


> awwww great pics thanks for sharing - I love his car seat - where did you get it ? :wave:


It's not a car seat  it's a fleecy dog mattress 
which he is sitting on & he is wearing a car harness 
( it's a cat car harness but he doesn't like me to tell people 
that  ) 

Sara x


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

j3mm4_uk said:


> oh wow,
> 
> would you mind if i post them on the london meetup site?
> 
> jemma vixen and beni!



I'd be more than happy for you to use them on the London meet up site  

I hope to meet you soon  south London is a good place and very near to me  
woooooooohoooo Chi meet ups at your house sounds fantastic 

Sara & Fizzy D xx :wave:


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

everyone keep your fingers crossed about the house! i find out today if they will accept my chihuahuas!
i really hope they do! its the perfect house!
it has a chihuahua sized garden aswell, quite tiny!!!! 

:lol: 

if i get it im having as many chihuahua meetup people round to celebrate and make it a chihuahua lovers residence!!!! :lol: 

hopefuly it will be soon!!!

im posting the pics now on the meetup site!
fizzy looks soo cute pulling to see another chi! he is like 'mummy let me go i want to go sniff!'
:lol: 
jem
x


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

ive put the piccy of fizzy sniffing one of the girls dress as the default pic on meetup!
its soo cute!

fizzy is like ' oh sexy chihuahua!!' :lol: 

cute!

jem
x


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

LOL yeah Fizzy is a 'ladies man'  

Hope you get the house ok  ( fingers crossed ) looking forward
to meeting you and your Chi's  

I won't be able to make the next meet up  because on Monday ( 8.30 am ) 
my Fizzy goes in to be Neutered ( bless him ) , have 4 or 5 baby teeth removed 
and be microchipped  Poor little guy , I know it's all for the best 
but i'm not looking forward to it , i'm nervous already .... 


Sara & Fizzy Dave xx ( sorry long time replying I've got pc problems and only able to 
get online at work )


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Did you get the place Jemma? (fingers crossed!) xx


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Nemo is going for his first meet next month anyone live locally we're in epsom in surrey who we can go up with then again he is great on the underground a seasoned pro as of 8 weeks lol


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

nemochi said:


> Nemo is going for his first meet next month anyone live locally we're in epsom in surrey who we can go up with then again he is great on the underground a seasoned pro as of 8 weeks lol



Hi there  I'm in Surrey ( Kingston ) :wave: :wave: 

Your little guy looks so wonderful  
Had a little look on your site , is the other dog a flat coated retriver ?? 

Sara & Fizzy Dave


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

Looks like soon we'd be having Surrey CHI parties!! 

Im in Sutton!


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2004)

Yep she's a flat coat we have 2 ones 2 and the other is 9 weeks plus an old golden. Nemo's rather big doggy family, wow sutton just down the road quite literally and I used to go to Uni in kingston. So who's bringing the mini sausages if it's chi party time


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

is there any chi meetups in the heathrow area at all?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> is there any chi meetups in the heathrow area at all?



not that I know off :roll: But It's NOT to far from me


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Anonymous said:


> Yep she's a flat coat we have 2 ones 2 and the other is 9 weeks



My brother has a flatcoat aged 3 , he is at work with me every day ..
He is so nice , his name is Harvey ( he is liver colour)


----------

